# Larder and Chiller



## Mattuk

I just thought I'd show you our larder and chiller on the farm.









































Does anyone have anything like this?


----------



## youngdon

Nice !! Boy that sure would be nice when butchering time comes around. Most of my friends take their kills to a commercial processor, but I still prefer to do my own, much to the horror of my neighbors(bunch of pussies). That way I get my meat.


----------



## Mattuk

The best I had in there one weekend with Julian down was 17 fallow and muntjac.


----------



## youngdon

Do you do your own butchering ?


----------



## Mattuk

Yes if its not going to the game dealer, If it is then gut it, head legs off, cut the chest open and take heart lungs etc out and leave it in the skin.


----------



## On a call

Looks like a good set up. I noticed you have a winch set up for skinning, good move. Those really make it more easy when you have a few inline to process. Also noticed you had a lantern, No lights ? The chiller is a good set up also. Somewhere I showed making one in a building. Not certain if it was here or another place.

Looks to me like you have a good set up.

Always nice to have a stainless table to work off of also !

Thank you for sharing Matt.


----------



## On a call

Also....if I did not know better I would say that is a whitetail deer hanging there in the photo.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Also....if I did not know better I would say that is a whitetail deer hanging there in the photo.


No there's a light in there, the lamps just adds a little extra light. Its a fallow pricket Brian.


----------



## On a call

Is this set up used only for deer or are you butchering other animals also ?


----------



## Mattuk

Just the deer Brian.


----------



## On a call

Great set up Matt !!!


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Great set up Matt !!!


Thank you, it took a few years to get there. We also have a dead pit for all the waste body parts etc


----------



## On a call

How do you empty the " Dead Pit " ? You certainly could process a few deer there ! When it is warm out...I like working in the chilled air.


----------



## youngdon

Prolly just cover it up.


----------



## On a call

hmm...rotting ? Smell and flies ?

But then perhaps it is like a septic tank ?


----------



## Mattuk

The maggots eat it all down to just bone. If it gets to full then fill it in and dig another one. Its one place you are careful about being around when putting things in!!


----------



## youngdon

Wouldn't want to fall in and break a leg, you'd be half eaten by the time they got you out.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Wouldn't want to fall in and break a leg, you'd be half eaten by the time they got you out.


I have to say that when its warm its not that nice! As you lift the lid the smell and heat hits you!


----------



## On a call

Oh man...that really sounds well....I can guess the smell.

You should use it for fox bait for trapping.....are you allowed to trap ?


----------



## youngdon

Good idea on the fox bait it should draw them from a ways off.


----------



## Mattuk

[quote name='On a call']Oh man...that really sounds well....I can guess the smell.

You should use it for fox bait for trapping.....are you allowed to trap ?[/QUOTE

Yes we can trap but I would just shoot a few rabbits and wire them up rather than bugger around with deer guts!


----------



## On a call

Well that concoction you have in that pit sounds like what alot of guys use for bait while trapping yotes and fox oh and raccoon also.

They mix in other stuff also like preservatives and anti freeze.

You might have gold mine under that floor...you should jump down there and start to bottle it up....Tell Roberta hi after you climb out.


----------



## Mattuk

Sod that! You get in there!


----------



## HowlinRed

Now thats what I like to see, lots of chains with hooks hanging from the ceiling. Nice set up Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you HR. Come over one day and stick a couple in it!


----------



## HowlinRed

How many will that thing hold.


----------



## Mattuk

We had 17 fallow and muntjac in it one weekend.


----------



## Predatorhunter

That is a very nice setup there matt sure wish I had something like that.


----------



## On a call

Hey...I am in agreement too...he has a nice set up..the stainless table is a great start..followed by the winch ( keep your mind on the subject ), and well I have to say I like the pit idea...but whew that smell ?? , Last but far from least would be the chiller !! I think every one of us here has wanted a cooler that size to chill your deer in to keep the flies off it while you went back out for another deer.

Now I want to see his smoker.....how about you


----------



## Mattuk

Predatorhunter said:


> That is a very nice setup there matt sure wish I had something like that.


Thank you PH.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Hey...I am in agreement too...he has a nice set up..the stainless table is a great start..followed by the winch ( keep your mind on the subject ), and well I have to say I like the pit idea...but whew that smell ?? , Last but far from least would be the chiller !! I think every one of us here has wanted a cooler that size to chill your deer in to keep the flies off it while you went back out for another deer.
> 
> Now I want to see his smoker.....how about you


Were you thinking wench Brian? I'll tell her that! The smoker is still in kit form, thats another job to do.


----------



## On a call

I in no way was making referance to a woman in someone's life. I have learned ( well not learned but have no disire to learn ) never to cross a woman that knows how to castrate a bull. !!

As for the smoker...there are few here that know how to use them and I have seen a few that would be simple to build.


----------



## youngdon

As I recall someone.... ahem.... someone...^^^ wanted to put a wench on the front of ebbs' little wam (whose fleece was not white as snow).


----------



## On a call

ha ha....I am not going there.

How about you Matt.


----------



## youngdon

*Again* you mean ?


----------



## Mattuk

You lot have lost me on this one!


----------



## On a call

I will throw the ball back to Don on this on.....for he was the one who started it









Matt...do you grind much of you meat to make sausages ?


----------



## Mattuk

Are you talking about a lady of the night? All I can think of!

Yes just started making sausages but as I keep saying most of them go to the game dealer.


----------



## youngdon

*







*

To the bottom of the canyon and back out again.

You might want to find a wench to go with your rig....you just never know...when you might need it.

Whose words are these ?? Any guesses?? ​


----------



## On a call

I best keep my mouth closed and my fingers on hold...









You should ask for some dirrections on making sausages..Bigroudy, AW, and others I bet could give you an idea or two


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> To the bottom of the canyon and back out again.
> 
> You might want to find a wench to go with your rig....you just never know...when you might need it.
> 
> Whose words are these ?? Any guesses?? ​


Not a bloody clue?


----------



## youngdon

Those were Brians words to ebbs,.

Therefore the *AGAIN* reference.


----------



## On a call

Yeppers...a wrench can be helpful


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Hey...I am in agreement too...he has a nice set up..the stainless table is a great start..followed by the winch


Forgot to say bloody Julian broke the winch when he was down, it only sends line out now which really helps! Numpty!


----------



## youngdon

That sure complicates matters. Do you think that it is more than a switch.


----------



## Mattuk

It could be I will take it apart tomorrow as I have some free time. It just gives me the option to call him a tit!


----------



## youngdon

I would guess that as long as it runs in one direction that the motor is fine.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes and I can hear it trying to pull back up so I think its just sticking.


----------



## bones44

youngdon said:


> Nice !! Boy that sure would be nice when butchering time comes around. Most of my friends take their kills to a commercial processor, but I still prefer to do my own, much to the horror of my neighbors(bunch of pussies). That way I get my meat.


That's funny as hell. We do our own around where I live. We've got a buck pole we put up for everyone at the farm. I would love to have a nicer setup such as yours Matt but horses and finances rule the roost around here. And being a chippy you'd think I would build my own. LOL Tom


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Tom.

Winch fixed it was the rocker switch in the hand unit that was gone just put a new one in for $4.50! Not Julian's fault!


----------



## youngdon

I hope you had fun making him believe it was his fault though, at least for a bit.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes when I had to lift that one up the other day and get it on the hook that kept on swinging away from me I sent a text with some interesting words in!


----------



## shakari

Matt

Was that a Warn winch?


----------



## Mattuk

No Steve its a Nepower or something like that.


----------



## shakari

OK that makes more sense.... I was going to say it's the first time I'd heard of a Warne going tits up.


----------



## On a call

Good glad to hear the wench is back working again.









When you are using your winch for skinning have you ever tried the golf ball method for skinning ? Or have you ever tried blowing them up before you start skinning ?

The Golf ball is used to hold the skin down while you are pulling up. After you have the hide quarter hide pulled down a bit or the upper neck and legs split. You used a golf ball on the hair side of the hide and use a cable, rope, chain and cinch it off and pull up...no more work skinning.

There is another method of using an air needle and compressed air. Your insert the needle and blow the deer up like a balloon then the skin pulls off much more easy.

Food for thought.

Both can be looked up through googel and youtube


----------



## youngdon

I've seen th air method used on a coyote, it looked like a real time saver.


----------



## youngdon




----------



## youngdon

Here is one for deer.


----------



## On a call

Thank you Don....that was exactly what I was talking about. Animal balloons ! Just take care not to put too much pressure into the animal ! Especially if you have not gutted the animal....boooom .

I wonder...if I use Helium will they float around or talk funny ?


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks you two, I'll have a look. As we have a chiller here I tend to skin things when they are still hot as that makes it so easy.


----------



## On a call

Matt...if you are skinning while they are still warm. Use the golf ball or even some sort of clamp that is bolted to the floor and you will only have a little knifing to do. Soooo much more easy.


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks Brian I'll have a think about it for next time, if there is one!


----------



## On a call

Oh you know there will be a next time...it is just a matter of timing. If it were me I would let it sit for awhile and then seek in.


----------



## Mattuk

I know Brian, it just seems to have been a lot of mornings and evenings out for just 5 this season.


----------



## On a call

It is a tuff thing to do when you know they are out there...but you do what you gotta do...and another concideration, you can not shoot them if you are not there


----------



## Mattuk

I'm hoping to be out with a friend later if not I'll go back there, they have to slip up sooner or later!


----------



## youngdon

Do you always use a highseat Matt?


----------



## Mattuk

90% of the time Don. On this farm there are only small woods, a lot of footpaths and we are on flat ground so you have to have a good back stop. The police just don't see the funny side of me ringing them up and saying two dog walkers now have big holes in them can you pop over and get rid of them as they are putting me off my dinner!


----------



## youngdon

That's what I thought, once you told me the size of the farm I figured you had to shoot down.


----------



## bones44

Animal balloons !! What a bunch of clowns....


----------



## Mattuk

We have the odd place we can stalk or have deer moved to us. Julian spends only 10% of his time in a seat the lucky so and so. Roberta and I are going up in the summer Roe Buck stalking with him.


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> Animal balloons !! What a bunch of clowns....


----------



## youngdon

I think he's refering to the air skinning.


----------



## Mattuk

Oh got you, sorry Tom!


----------



## On a call

Mattuk said:


> 90% of the time Don. On this farm there are only small woods, a lot of footpaths and we are on flat ground so you have to have a good back stop. The police just don't see the funny side of me ringing them up and saying two dog walkers now have big holes in them can you pop over and get rid of them as they are putting me off my dinner!


I would not be calling the police with that statement ! Although trespassing is an offence that is in some area not taken lightly...but only if you are chasing game...if you happen to be just walking through...well that is a differant story.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats why I said footpaths and not trespass. Over here you have footpaths on open access land or privately owned land where anyone can walk as long as they stick to the path, which they don't always do. Roberta gets really embarrassed if I see someone off a footpath as I'll go out of my way to make sure they know where they should or shouldn't be! I try not to be rude if they say sorry but some think they should be able to walk anywhere! I'd like to put a highseat up in their garden one morning and start shooting the cats that piss me off! If its ok for us all to walk anywhere!!!


----------



## On a call

I bet Don would let you set up in his garden and shoot the cats that are walking about !!!!!


----------



## Mattuk

I've never shot a cat! I get told I'm a bad person for just thinking about it!


----------



## On a call

Do not beleive what you are told by others. They are only trying to pass thier judgement onto you. I am not against cats in certain situations...but just like any animal they have thier place. I have 50 acers where I live and there used to be pheasants, quail, and rabbits. The neighbor started with one cat...that grew into about 15....well I seldom see a rabbit and never a quail or pheasant any more.

I will shoot fox and coyotee....cats to me are a predator also...


----------



## Mattuk

Thats Roberta telling me I'm a bad person but that could be for a number of things!







Brian they are a pain in the arse and if the owners can't keep control of them then tough luck. The bloody things kill millions of song birds, small mammals etc over here every year!


----------



## On a call

My aunt and uncle who lived in Pennsylvania used to have a few cats. I remember them telling stories how thier cats would bring prizes to thier door step. Humming birds were mentioned allong with finches and some song birds. They thought it was cute....I thought it was time to take em out and I was only 12.


----------



## Mattuk

Humming birds!! Bloody hell that terrible! Sodding things!


----------



## On a call

They thought it was cool that thier cats could take out a humming bird. It was about that time that I had a dislike for cats. Do not get me wrong, I do not mind a nice house cat. To each thier own...I however do not have any. But those people who have a lot, or even just one that roam around other peoples property. Well..to me they should be open game.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes I quite agree Brian.


----------



## On a call

So see Matt....you are not a bad person for thinking somthing that is correct.


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks Brian.


----------



## On a call

I guess it is more a matter of semantics ( sp ?) because if I lived next to a person who had rats for pets ( yes they do exist ) and they let them fun free...I would be killing rats. If I owned a farm and a neighbor raised pigs and let them roam because he thought they should have exercize I would first ask him to keep them fenced in..if not..well I would be eatting pork. Don has a couple Wiemramers ( sp?). If he let his dogs loose to run free he would be fined and if he did not come to collect his pals from the dog pound they would be killed. However if you let your cats run free....I do not see the cat patrol stopping to pick them up. However I do see the humane sociaty collecting them and castrate or spay them and release them again, whats up with that ?

Sorry for the ramble.....


----------



## Mattuk

Thats ok Brian get it off your chest! Yes cats are a pain.


----------



## youngdon

So what exactly would you have this poor old lady do then Brian ??

There was an old lady who swallowed a cat.
Imagine that, she swallowed a cat.
She swallowed the cat to catch the bird ...
She swallowed the bird to catch the spider
That wiggled and wiggled and tickled inside her.
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly.
But I dunno why she swallowed that fly 
Perhaps she'll die


----------



## Mattuk

Oh Don you took me back to my childhood! Tell us another story!


----------



## On a call

It is bed time...thank you Don for the story.

I never heard that but my wife told how was it that you never heard it before....guess i lived a deprived life.

But I still will take care of cats....


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> Oh Don you took me back to my childhood! Tell us another story!


There once was a man from Nantucket........


----------



## On a call

Hmm...I think I have heard this one .


----------



## Mattuk

Really I haven't!?


----------



## On a call

Don is the master teller here...so I will let him finsh for you







.


----------



## lucas_shane

On a call said:


> They thought it was cool that thier cats could take out a humming bird. It was about that time that I had a dislike for cats. Do not get me wrong, I do not mind a nice house cat. To each thier own...I however do not have any. But those people who have a lot, or even just one that roam around other peoples property. Well..to me they should be open game.


all roaming cats are free game !!!


----------



## youngdon

I think it's a rule. LOL


----------



## Mattuk

It is for me!


----------



## On a call

I could tell some stories but I best not here.

However if you live in China...you can make stuffed toys out of thier fur.


----------



## Mattuk

A pair of slippers would go down nicely! And maybe a winter hat!


----------



## On a call

SB10 has some nice hats that he has made....perhaps we can get him to start making them for us ? I can donate a few hides !


----------



## Mattuk

I'd like a black and white one to wear around town and a tabby one for hunting deer in!


----------



## On a call

I have to agree...a taby would be most fitting for deer. However I would like to have a calico one for when I go to Holland







.


----------



## Mattuk

Maybe a ginger one with a big fluffy tail like a Raccoon!


----------



## On a call

Awww...yes ! And a jacket to match. Everyone would be asking what kind of fur is that. Including the neighbor still waiting for fluffy to return.


----------



## Mattuk

I think the jacket is pushing it that could be seen as bad taste!


----------



## On a call

oh ok..just a vest then.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats 3000 posts up Brian well done:thumbsup:, just a 1000 behind Don you'd better get cracking!


----------



## On a call

Yeah well I think perhaps I need to attend Computer addiction class...or at least the wife thinks so. ha ha.

A little here a little there...next thing you know.


----------



## Mattuk

Brian you've always got something interesting to say and can pass on your knowledge of years of hunting and fishing to others.


----------



## youngdon

Congrats Brian !!


----------



## On a call

thanks guys...I just enjoy talking with guys who like the same thing I do...

Nothing too special about that...but then again..It is special.


----------



## Mattuk

Oh its special Brian! I'm glad I found this site and really enjoy hearing from you all in posts or pm's. I enjoy hearing of your success and advice that you all share. I just hope I don't bore you all!


----------



## On a call

Actually I find your posts funny and good to read also. I like your photos...perhaps some day I will take the time to learn what to do so I post mine. It is also interesting to learn what it is like over there in England so it is blessing to have you here.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Brian.


----------



## On a call

No problem brother....call em as I see em.


----------



## hassell

Congrats. OAC.


----------



## On a call

'thanks Rick.

Just another day at the office. Are you getting ready for planting the garden ?


----------



## bones44

Congrats Brian !! Matt, you have some funny stories and it's nice to hear what's going on over there rather than rubbish. You know where to find me... sitting next to Brian at computerholics anonymous. LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Tom, I do try!


----------



## On a call

Yeah Matt and Don is our guest speaker this year.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> 'thanks Rick.
> 
> Just another day at the office. Are you getting ready for planting the garden ?


 A lot of the bedding plants are up and waiting for it to dry up a bit so I can till an area to get the onions in plus till up some more new ground.


----------



## youngdon

I don't have a problem. You all might but.... but ... I do it for the finger dexterity exercises, just the way my psychologist recommended.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I don't have a problem. You all might but.... but ... I do it for the finger dexterity exercises, just the way my psychologist recommended.


You lose your dexterity with age and a psychologist works with the mind! Hmmm.... Things aren't looking that good for poor Don!


----------



## youngdon

Apparently I'm just your everyday run of the mill numpty.


----------



## Mattuk

Your getting the hang of that!


----------



## On a call

Oh my....................


----------

